# Remote Control RUBY



## Brad Mugleston (Dec 27, 2007)

Many years ago I purchased a RUBY kit and have enjoyed it. I always wanted to add remote control to it but never got around to it. I've seen the kit RC-Steamers go from about $80 to it's current $125 and would now like to purchase one - thing is they are out of stock and an email to them bounces.

Did I wait too long? Are there alternatives? I can't bend down and chase it like I use to and really need it remote. 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Brad;

I think that you may find more help by posting this query over in the Live Steam forum. There are a lot of knowledgeable folks there, but many of them do not bother looking into other forum subjects.

You can simply copy and paste your post into Live Steam.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Brad Mugleston (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, wasn't sure where to post this.


----------

